# Slide 150 650 B



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

Das Slide 150 kommt mit einem gänzlich modernisierten Rahmen 2015 als lang erwartetes 650 B Modell (27.5"). Das Bike selber ist laufruhiger, schneller und trotz der grösseren Laufrad-Dimension leichter geworden. Die Ausstattungen sind von den Teamfahrer mitbestimmt worden und die Designs sind auf Wunsch vieler von euch, deutlich cleaner ohne Schnickschnack, aber mit mehr Mut zur Farbe kreiert worden. Das angestrebte Preisgefüge ist ULTRA-HOT. Fragen zu den Modellen beantwortet Bodo gerne in einer PM.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (30. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut. Ab wann fangen die Modelle preislich an? Und was ist alles für die Ausstattung vorgesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillout_KA (30. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich doch mal Super an 

Ab wann kann man mit den Modellen rechnen?
Wann werden Preise/Ausstattung bekannt gegeben?

Wäre super dazu Infos zu bekommen !


----------



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

Lieferbar geplant ab Ende September. Preis ab 1998,-.


----------



## DEleassar (30. Juni 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Wenn ich mich in Richtung AM bewegen könnte, (was nicht ist kann ja noch werden) wäre das mein Bike geworden. 
Aber bitte mit RS Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (30. Juni 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut. Wenn ich mich in Richtung AM bewegen könnte, (was nicht ist kann ja noch werden) wäre das mein Bike geworden.
> Aber bitte mit RS Gabel und Dämpfer.


So seh ich das auch. Kann fox einfach nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## tommy_86 (30. Juni 2014)

Wird es das Slide in grün auch mit einer anderen Ausstattung als wie auf dem Bild geben?

Grüße


----------



## divzeploe (1. Juli 2014)

Ein schönes Ding! Ich bin mal auf die Farbvarianten und Ausstattungsvarianten der unterschiedlichen Modelle gespannt. Das gelb/grün kommt für mich nämlich gar nicht in Frage und ein RS Fahrwerk ist auch eher mein Ding.


----------

